# RoM Datenbank: Login Server Status



## Lyx (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wäre es nicht auch sinnvoll den Status des Login Servers auf der Startseite der RoM Datenbank anzuzeigen?
Denn, solange dieser "down" ist kann man sich sowieso nicht einloggen und spielen.
Was die ganze Serverliste unbrauchbar macht, selbst wenn die Server den "online" Status besitzen.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2009)

Ist drin.


----------



## Lyx (9. Juni 2009)

Perfekt. Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anucksunamun (16. Juni 2010)

wie kann ich auf unserem Forum auch dieses Serverstatus anzeigen lassen??

lg


----------

